# Out Door Kitchen Finish



## ronpasley (Jul 12, 2010)

Finally finish the out door kitchen just need the ice maker and refrigerator but that is going to have to wait for now.


----------



## King Fisher (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks Great


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Very very nice


----------



## Harley45 (Jul 13, 2010)

That is a good looking outdoor kitchen.


----------



## huntfish (Jul 13, 2010)

That looks great....Want to come to my house for another project.......


----------



## milltown (Jul 13, 2010)

You did a good job on that, real nice.


----------



## droptine06 (Jul 13, 2010)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Perkins (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## Stewy55 (Jul 13, 2010)

wows. that is stunning. Great job


----------



## Hoss (Jul 13, 2010)

Great job.  Looks like a great place to cook up some fun.

Hoss


----------



## fredw (Jul 13, 2010)

Ron, that really does look nice!

What did you use for counter tops?


----------



## flattbottomfisher (Jul 13, 2010)

*wow*

Even from a bulldog fan , that looks great!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome!  Bet you're glad it's finished - now enjoy it!


----------



## waregle1 (Jul 14, 2010)

*OD Kitchen*

That looks like a great OD kitchen...enjoy it for a long time...
btw...is that poured stamped concrete for your flooring??? 

Kim Youngblood
(aka waregle1)


----------



## murf (Jul 14, 2010)

I see you have an egg, so what's the gasser for? Also is that a deep fryer I see?

BTW, nice job.


----------



## secondseason (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful!  I want one just like it someday!


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 14, 2010)

very very VERY nice


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 14, 2010)

looks good


----------



## ronpasley (Jul 14, 2010)

huntfish said:


> That looks great....Want to come to my house for another project.......



When do you want to start?


----------



## ronpasley (Jul 14, 2010)

murf said:


> I see you have an egg, so what's the gasser for? Also is that a deep fryer I see?
> 
> BTW, nice job.



that's a bad to the bone gasser it has a rotisserie and smoker it's 4 ft. wide we cook 120 streaks on it in 1 hr.

That's a side burner on the right side and sink next to the green egg


----------



## ronpasley (Jul 14, 2010)

fredw said:


> Ron, that really does look nice!
> 
> What did you use for counter tops?



thats granite on the counter tops.


----------



## ronpasley (Jul 14, 2010)

waregle1 said:


> That looks like a great OD kitchen...enjoy it for a long time...
> btw...is that poured stamped concrete for your flooring???
> 
> Kim Youngblood
> (aka waregle1)



stain concrete with couple coats of clear on it.


----------



## pondman81 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice very nice.


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Outdoors  kitchen*

How do you deal with flyes. I have a friend in    wva  he used a car port and put a big grill  and table ,and smoker in it.On one end he put a big fan.The fly was not able to fly  around the grill and table. May help if you have a fly problem.


----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweet looking place to hang out and enjoy some serious grilling.


----------



## carver (Jul 15, 2010)

Whens the party?Looks great! Take it from a appliance repairman keep the grill covered.Or it won't Last.


----------



## huntfish (Jul 19, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> When do you want to start?



Don't tempt me.......


----------



## ronpasley (Jul 20, 2010)

DanTroop2000 said:


> How do you deal with flyes. I have a friend in    wva  he used a car port and put a big grill  and table ,and smoker in it.On one end he put a big fan.The fly was not able to fly  around the grill and table. May help if you have a fly problem.




basil plants are on the table top, flyes don't like basil for some reason


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 20, 2010)

Ron,
You done an outstanding job, that is nice. My wife loves to cook on her grill, she would be in heaven if she had that.


----------



## Artmom (Jul 22, 2010)

I am GREEN with envy!!! Very nicely done but not overdone. Everything looks well laid out and easy to maintain...even better! Hope you all get to spend many happy evenings there!!!


----------



## JWT (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks nice where's the outdoor fireplace ?


----------



## learnin2do (Jul 23, 2010)

it sure does look a lot more comfortable and functional than ours!!
(it is behind the dead tree branch on the leftish)


----------



## david w. (Jul 24, 2010)

It looks better than my indoor kitchen.good job.


----------



## TheBadfish (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice and very jealous! Where's the outdoor draft beer tap?


----------



## JasonF (Jul 26, 2010)

Man, that looks realy nice! 
Congrats!!


----------



## ronpasley (Jul 27, 2010)

TheBadfish said:


> Very nice and very jealous! Where's the outdoor draft beer tap?



Sorry badfish we don't drink. Only soda pop and sweet tea.


----------

